# Any way to make homemade dry cereal?



## Seraph (Aug 6, 2009)

My husband loves loves loves cold cereal in the morning, like rice crispies, corn flakes, cherrios, you name it.
Except cereal is quite expensive where i live.

Any way to make a dry cereal type thing from scratch?


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is one.
1 and 1/2 cups home ground wheat
1 and 1/2 cups buttermilk or sour milk
1/3 cup molasses
1-1/2 cup graham flour
1 teaspoon soda
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup sugar 
Mix dry ingredients together.

Add molasses and buttermilk. 
Spread batter on flat baking pan.

Bake at 250Â° until dry. 

When cool, grind and dry in oven.
Serve with milk, just like you would Captain Crunch.

Another one..
http://www.joyofbaking.com/breakfast/HomemadeGranola.html


----------



## Seraph (Aug 6, 2009)

graham flour isnt easy to come by where i live. you think it should be ok with regular flour instead?


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

A lot of homemade cereal recipes on this site. Many are granolas, but there are others as well:

http://www.mrbreakfast.com/recipe_collection.asp?subcategoryid=8


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

We use this as a dry cereal:

1 stick butter
1/2 cup honey
1 tsp. vanilla extract
4 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup walnuts
1/4 cup shredded coconut

Melt together butter and honey. Add vanilla extract. Mix oats, walnuts, and coconut in large bowl. Pour butter mixture over oat mixture and stir well to coat. Line a large baking sheet with a piece of wax paper and transfer mixture to baking sheet. Bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes. Stir and bake 5 more minutes if desired. Let granola cool on baking sheet. Once cooled, transfer to airtight container to store. (The wax paper makes the last bits easier to transfer since you can just pick up the paper and use it as a funnel to pour the remainder into your cereal container.)

Play with the amounts to achieve your personal favorite. You could also add in raisins or cinnamon to the mixture if you wish.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I make Granola and then add fruit, nuts, etc. along with a box of Bran Flakes to make it stretch.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are a few from the forum:
Grapenuts:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=1520736&postcount=3
Bran Flake Cereal:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=1624062&postcount=25
Post Great Grains -copy:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=1579405&postcount=15


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Joe123 said:


> Here is one.
> 1 and 1/2 cups home ground wheat
> 1 and 1/2 cups buttermilk or sour milk
> 1/3 cup molasses
> ...


When you say "grind", like in a flour mill or just kind of break it up by hand?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

The Amish grind through a meat grinder into like hamburger strings and dry in oven.Think Grape nuts and this is better.


----------

